# Flooring



## grins&needles (Sep 10, 2013)

Is there anything other than fleece that people recommend putting down on the floor with a playpen for your hedgie to play? My washer is on the fritz, so I'd prefer something disposable so that poopy fleece is not laying around. I cannot think of anything that would work well...maybe newspaper?


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Plastic tablecloths from the dollar store are pretty good pee-proofers, and can be spot-cleaned to make them reusable for quite a while.


----------



## grins&needles (Sep 10, 2013)

annie&tibbers said:


> plastic tablecloths from the dollar store are pretty good pee-proofers, and can be spot-cleaned to make them reusable for quite a while.


genius!!!!


----------

